# Now need BenQ W5000 picture settings.



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

Since I went out an purchased the W5000 over the weekend, and yes my wife (after the initial shock of finding we no longer have 'Zero' balance on the Credit Card) was quite understanding, especially when I pointed out the orginal PJ and screen setup (W6000) I was looking at was around $7000 (AUS). Women just love a bargin and this was one. Okay you can't actually wear it but she was impressed with the savings.

Anyway back to the thread. I've been doing some research for colour setups for W5000 and although the out of the box pic is pretty good apparently, in the User section of the program you can setup some user defined settings. Movies, Live Sport and Gaming are all going to be used with this system and each has their own pre-sets which will bring out the best in them.

Not only which settings people have found to work the best but how you get to those parts of the menu and adjust the various levels. Your help as always will be much appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Settings will vary by projector. The best way to get the most from your pj is to have a professional calibration done. That isn't in a lot of people's budgets though. If you're one of these types of people, then it's advisable to at least pick up one of the various diy calibration discs on the market. There are several to choose from including Spears & Munsil, DVE, AVIA, and there's a free one over at avs if you know what you are doing. Those discs will at least get your black and white levels where they should be.

I did a bunch of readings from my W5000 when I got it. They're in this thread. I found that user mode 1 with a warm color temp was the most accurate out of the box IIRC. 

Congrats on buying a wonderful pj! :T


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

User 1 with warm colourtemp worked pretty well for me too, once you got the basic bright and contrast set up. But you can't beat a proper calibration.


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help and yes the company I bought the PJ from is doing the install and setting it up for me, which I belive includes calibration.

If anyone is interested I did find a web review of the W5000 in which they gave some measurements. I'll post the link when I get home and locate it again.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Gremlin said:


> Thanks guys for your help and yes the company I bought the PJ from is doing the install and setting it up for me, which I belive includes calibration.


Wait until you get some hours on the bulb before you calibrate. I'd wait at least 200 or so



Gremlin said:


> If anyone is interested I did find a web review of the W5000 in which they gave some measurements. I'll post the link when I get home and locate it again.



Ahem...


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Mechman and yes I had read your report throughly. It was one of the deciding factors in my purchasing the W5000 for the really good price they offered me.

The following link is to a fairly serious report or what I consider a serious report on the W5000. You may have already seen it but some others in the 'Shack' may not have. Tell me what you think if you get a chance to read it. The link goes directly to the 'General Performance' page but there is some very interesting items throughout the whole article.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w5000/performance.php

Cheers and once again thank you guys for the prompt replies. So much better than other forums. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been a while since I've read that review. I generally go to Art's page before going anywhere else when looking for information on a projector. The only thing that I can recall in that review that I disagreed with in general was the image noise that Art talked about. I'm unaware of any video noise. :dontknow:


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought it would have been very strange if you hadn't read the review already. Maybe Art is just a super perfectionist and walks around with a magnifiy glass .. :heehee: Still I did find it, well both yours and his reviews very compelling and the reasons behind my choice. :T


----------

